#  :  :
?      ?       
  ,    -
     .

 

*  , ,   ,    
    ?        , 
     ?*

       ,  
    .    -  ,  
    .     ,  
 .       ,   
.

,       . 
  ,   .  
  ,    20- .    
,   ,    .  -   ,  
,   .     - . 
    . -,    
 .   ,       
 .       ,   
     ,  .

*   ,      ?*

    ,  1 
2004 ,        
 .     2010 .    
,  ,    .      
 ,    ,      
.      
       .

*          2010 ?*

    .     
    . ,   1989    
,          .
 1991  ,      .   
 ,   .       
 :  1998 ,  2000-   2002-.     
 2010 .  ,        
 .       .

*  :* http://www.klerk.ru/articles?16131

----------

